# Martin Pipe's stables



## Orangehorse (16 March 2017)

Watching Cheltenham on TV yesterday, there was an item about the Pipes. 

The stables have a large wall poster on the rear wall of woodland and bluebells.  Martin said it helps the horses relax.  What a lovely idea.  

I have always quite fancied one of these in my bedroom, may I should rush out and get one for the stable instead.


----------



## PorkChop (16 March 2017)

I thought it was really interesting too  wonder if others will try it!


----------



## ycbm (16 March 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Watching Cheltenham on TV yesterday, there was an item about the Pipes. 

The stables have a large wall poster on the rear wall of woodland and bluebells.  Martin said it helps the horses relax.  What a lovely idea.  

I have always quite fancied one of these in my bedroom, may I should rush out and get one for the stable instead.
		
Click to expand...

I cannot imagine this works!

I ride through two small areas of woodland on hacks which are otherwise open country. Most horses are noticeable more alert, and some downright anxious, while going through the woods. They are clearly wondering what predators are about to leap out from the trees and attack them.


----------



## stencilface (16 March 2017)

Maybe it has the effect of calming the staff and making them work in a calmer manner. Which has the knock on effect of calming the horses. 

Can horses interpret a 2d image?


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 March 2017)

I haven't seen it but I very much doubt it has any calming effect to be honest, I know my Arabs would have a melt down if I put any such thing in the stables one has a hissy fit over a salt lick let alone a huge poster on the back wall!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (16 March 2017)

My horses have both got stable mirrors, hopefully this is to convince them they've got another horse (looking just like them LOL) next door.

My boy's stable is round the back of the block and he doesn't look out at anyone else, not that he worries if he's able to stuff his great face TBH.


----------



## Mariposa (16 March 2017)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			My horses have both got stable mirrors, hopefully this is to convince them they've got another horse (looking just like them LOL) next door.
		
Click to expand...

We had to take down the mirror in one of our mare's boxes as she kept attacking her reflection, it had teeth marks! Weird because she is the least aggressive or mareish horse, but she really hated her reflection looking back at her!


----------



## Rowreach (16 March 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			I haven't seen it but I very much doubt it has any calming effect to be honest, I know my Arabs would have a melt down if I put any such thing in the stables one has a hissy fit over a salt lick let alone a huge poster on the back wall!
		
Click to expand...

He said that on the stable cameras they watch the horses in the evening standing by the back wall "under the trees" relaxing.  New idea to me but I can't imagine he would bother if he didn't think it worked.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2017)

Whether it works or not it's got to be better than standing staring at a blank wall!


----------



## cobgoblin (16 March 2017)

Rowreach said:



			He said that on the stable cameras they watch the horses in the evening standing by the back wall "under the trees" relaxing.  New idea to me but I can't imagine he would bother if he didn't think it worked.
		
Click to expand...

But all horses stand sleeping at the back of the stable.

Judging by the state my stable walls can get in.....you wouldn't be able to see the trees for very long....though I dare say Martin Pipe has someone to lick the dirt off.


----------



## Michen (16 March 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			But all horses stand sleeping at the back of the stable.

Judging by the state my stable walls can get in.....you wouldn't be able to see the trees for very long....though I dare say Martin Pipe has someone to lick the dirt off.
		
Click to expand...

What a bizarre thing to say?


----------



## cobgoblin (16 March 2017)

Michen said:



			What a bizarre thing to say?
		
Click to expand...

Yep! I'm bizarre.


----------



## ycbm (16 March 2017)

Rowreach said:



			He said that on the stable cameras they watch the horses in the evening standing by the back wall "under the trees" relaxing.  New idea to me but I can't imagine he would bother if he didn't think it worked.
		
Click to expand...

Bet it works a treat ...... on the owners


----------



## Mike007 (21 March 2017)

Bob the notacob has a picture of a dutch warmblood mare,(THINK Raquel welch) I think he is digging a tunnel behind it!


----------

